# After update of firefox to 52 Java does not work



## talsamon (Feb 28, 2017)

After updating www/firefox to 52.0.1 Java does not work in the browser. Icedtea does not appear in the plugin tab.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2017)

> Firefox 52 and above
> 
> Beginning with Firefox 52 (scheduled for March 2017 release), plug-in support is limited to Adobe Flash, and drops support for NPAPI, impacting plugins for Java, Silverlight, and other similar NPAPI based plugins.


https://java.com/en/download/help/firefox_java.xml


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Mar 5, 2017)

Firefox 52 doesn't support Silverlight anymore, and pipelight is officially dead. How can a FreeBSD user watch Netflix videos now? I assume that despite the fact that Firefox 52 supposedly includes google widevine cdm, it is closed-sourced, and a FreeBSD user won't be able to install it and use it.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 5, 2017)

Oracle will end java-plugin in 2018. in the meantime you
can use seamonkey or midori.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 11, 2017)

oleglelchuk said:


> Firefox 52 doesn't support Silverlight anymore, and pipelight is officially dead. How can a FreeBSD user watch Netflix videos now? I assume that despite the fact that Firefox 52 supposedly includes google widevine cdm, it is closed-sourced, and a FreeBSD user won't be able to install it and use it.


Yes, and it's even more disappointing, mentioning that Netflix itself uses FreeBSD…

By the way, is it a time to remove these IcedTed, Moonlight (I don't know was it capable of something useful anyway, not for greedy Netflix) etc. ports now?


----------



## abishai (Mar 11, 2017)

Java can be enabled in firefox with `plugin.load_flash_only` set to false. Also, ports have  www/firefox-esr
Actually, I think java in browser deprecation is a long term doing. It's heavily used in banking. Personally, I have bank account that still require ActiveX components for document sign and it's number 2 bank in my country.



YuryG said:


> is it a time to remove these IcedTed


IcedTea runs in standalone mode. I use it to manage my Cisco ASA


----------

